
China Threatens U.S. Airlines Over Taiwan References - SubiculumCode
http://foreignpolicy.com/2018/04/27/china-threatens-u-s-airlines-over-taiwan-references-united-american-flight-beijing/
======
vardump
What is China so scared about it needs to resort to this kind of shenanigans,
over and over again?

Use of threats, bullying and excessive force definitely gives an impression
that China is very weak in some way(s). Does China's leadership think the
regime is about to implode to turn to this desperate measures?

Truly strong nations do not care about petty details. Strong can afford to be
soft.

